# Optokoppler sinnvoll um mit 230vac, 24vdc SPS-Eingang zu schalten?



## Claudia1988 (27 April 2011)

Wollte die anliegende Betriebsspannung von 230v ac einer Maschine mittels SPS auswerten.  Also nur ob Spannung vorhanden ---> betriebsbereit
oder eben Spannung nicht vorhanden ----> Störung

habe mir gedacht, das vielleicht mit folgendem Optokoppler zu lösen:
http://www.tpa-eshop.de/product_inf...AC-230V---A-DC-24V---500-mA-minusschalt-.html

Ist dies denn sinnvoll, oder gibt es da vielleicht auch noch bessere Methoden bzw. kann es damit zu Problemen kommen? ;P

Wäre über Hilfe sehr erfreut


----------



## Paule (27 April 2011)

Claudia1988 schrieb:


> Wollte die anliegende Betriebsspannung von 230v ac einer Maschine mittels SPS auswerten. Also nur ob Spannung vorhanden ---> betriebsbereit
> oder eben Spannung nicht vorhanden ----> Störung


Hallo Claudia,
ich würde Dir da jeher ein Phaseüberwachungsrelais empfehlen, damit kannst Du gleich alle drei Phasen überwachen.
Falls Du aber nur eine Phase hast bringt die Meldung ja auch nicht viel, da die CPU / Netzgerät sowieso ausgeht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 April 2011)

Hallo Claudia,
der koppler ist Käse, da Minusschaltend....es sei 
den deine Eingänge sind Minusschaltend. 
Wenn die Signale nicht zu schnell sind würde ich
eine Relaisvariante vorziehen. Ich setze sogar
meistens kleine Schütze für solche Anwendungen,
um bei etwas Längeren Leitungen die Kabelkapazität
endgegen zu wirken.


----------



## Claudia1988 (27 April 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 

Nein die Spannung wäre seperat, sprich die Betriebsspannung an der SPS bleibt unverändert. Ich möchte ja die Spannung nach dem Hauptschalter der Fräsmaschine abgreifen und eben auswerten lassen. Die SPS wird außerhalb mit Spannung versorgt und befindet sich nicht im Stromkreis der Maschine.

Es geht auch nur um eine Phase.

Möchte damit eben erreichen, dass zum Bsp. auf einem Panel angezeigt wird, dass die Fräsmaschine betriebsbereit ist, nachdem ich den Hauptschalter geschalten habe 

Bei der Relaisvariante: ist es nicht ungünstig für die Lebensdauer des Relais, wenn es ständig angezogen bleibt, sobald die Maschine genutzt wird?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 April 2011)

Das Relais sollte die Maschine überleben, wenn
du eine Industrievariante nimmst. Häufiges schnelles
Schalten wirkt der Lebensdauer endgegen.


----------



## Claudia1988 (27 April 2011)

ok danke. Ich versuche morgen mal mein Glück


----------

